# New events up in the Casino for Sports Betting



## Bob Hubbard

UFC, WWE, TNA, and Boxing listed.
Enjoy.


----------



## terryl965

Bob Hubbard said:


> UFC, WWE, TNA, and Boxing listed.
> Enjoy.


 
I am going to need more money, can I have a line of credit PLEASE:rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Talk to the guy who wrote the software, lol!


----------



## terryl965

Bob Hubbard said:


> Talk to the guy who wrote the software, lol!


 
Who is that, well I can always just post whore a few thousands and get it that old fashion way.


----------



## Andrew Green

terryl965 said:


> Who is that, well I can always just post whore a few thousands and get it that old fashion way.




It was Lisa...  yeah that's it... it was Lisa, send complaints to her! 

Although to be serious, if you got any ideas on other actions or ways to earn let me know, I am slowly working along on a version 2 and am open to suggestions on that.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Maybe add in a way to scale things.
Like $1 for starting a thread in the LR, $0 in the B&G and $5 in JMA?
Expand to cover photo gallery and social stuff


----------



## Lisa

Andrew Green said:


> It was Lisa...  yeah that's it... it was Lisa, send complaints to her!
> 
> Although to be serious, if you got any ideas on other actions or ways to earn let me know, I am slowly working along on a version 2 and am open to suggestions on that.



You are soooooooooooo funny.....


----------



## shesulsa

Kewl.

I noticed I'm the third richest player on the board behind only exile and arnisador.  It's probably because I rarely play. :lol2:


----------



## terryl965

Yea well I have lost more than anybody and I am way out in front. Andrew we need to get like twenty for every thread started and another ten for every five post in a single thread, Hint Hint like the LPT


----------



## arnisador

shesulsa said:


> I noticed I'm the third richest player on the board behind only exile and arnisador.  It's probably because I rarely play.



You got it...I've never played!


----------



## The Anarchist

I'm afraid I don't really know what this is/how it works.


----------



## elder999

How about a line on the elections? (heh-heh...)


----------

